# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Καλως σας βρισκω!

## daras

καλη χρονια και απο μενα!λεγομαι Πανος και ζω στην ακριτικη Αλεξανδρουπολη.  

φροντιζω πουλια απο παιδι και εχω ασχοληθει στο παρελθον με αναπαραγωγες budgerigars, cockatiels και red rumped parakeets. 
αυτη τη στιγμη διαθετω ενα ζευγαρι fischer's lovebirds, εναν ημερο maximillian pionus και αρχισα δειλα δειλα να ασχολουμαι με την αναπαραγωγη εξωτικων. τα gouldians μου εχουν μεγαλωσει ηδη 2 μικρα...και τα zebra μου εχουν 4 μικρα που τωρα αρχισαν να βγαινουν απο τη φωλια.

εχει εδω πολυ υλικο και παω για διαβασμα...

----------


## mitsman

Πανο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!!! χαιρομαι πολυ που εισαι μαζι μας!!!!! 
θα χαρω ακομη πιο πολυ αν ανοιξεις ενα θεματακι εδω:Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας

Καλη διαμονη και οτι χρειαστεις μην διστασεις να το ρωτησεις!!!

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλώς όρισες στην παρέα μας Πάνο!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Καλως ηρθες φιλε μου...Καλο διαβασμα......χαχαχα

----------


## giotakismille

γεια!

----------


## daras

ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα!



> θα χαρω ακομη πιο πολυ αν ανοιξεις ενα θεματακι εδω:Συστήστε μας και τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας


εγινε... http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ρεα-μου

----------


## vicky_ath

Καλώς ήρθες Πάνο κ καλή διαμονή!!!  :Happy:

----------


## svevo30

Γεια σου Πάνο, καλή διαμονη στο φόρουμ!

----------


## μαρια ν

Πανο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας και να χαιρεσαι τα φιλαρακια σου.

----------


## kaveiros

Καλησπέρα Πάνο!!!! Επιτέλους κι αλλος παπαγαλόπληκτος απ την Αλεξανδρούπολη :Happy:  Ελπίζω να γίνεις μόνιμος στο φόρουμ και θα χαρώ πολύ να πιούμε και καφέ και να γνωρίσω και τον Μάξιμο που μόλις τον είδα στο άλλο σου θέμα...αν πω οτι δε ζηλεψα θα πω ψέμματα :Happy:

----------


## daras

σας ευχαριστω και παλι για το καλωσορισμα. 
Αντρεα κερναω καφε οποτε θελεις...

----------


## panos70

Πανο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας,και  καλή διαμονη στο φόρουμ!

----------


## jk21

Καλως ηρθες ΠΑΝΟ !καλη πειριηγηση !

----------


## kaveiros

Θελω θελω :Happy:  θα σου στειλω π.μ το κινητο μου, και κανονιζουμε οποτε θες.

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα ειναι... αρχιζετε να μαζευεστε βορειοελλαδιτες και να δω πως θα ερθω αν κανονισετε καμμια συναντηση!!!

----------


## daras

δεν εχω κλεισει ουτε 1 μερα εδω...και προσπαθω να μπω στο νοημα...αλλα βλεπω μια πολυ ζεστη ατμοσφαιρα. κανονιζετε και συναντησεις??

----------


## kaveiros

Μονο κανονιζουν? Βαζουν και φωτογραφιες μετα να σκαμε οι υπολοιποι. Μητσε θα κανουμε συναντηση στο φαρο μολις γινουμε πολλοι, θα εχουμε και μεζεδες να ζηλευεις :Anim 26:

----------


## mitsman

*Συναντήσεις-Εκδηλώσεις*Πανο πραγματικα αυτο που μας χαρακτηριζει εδω ειναι πανω απο ολα η παρεα  και η αγαπη μας για τα φτερωτα φιλαρακια!!!
Δες παραπανω τα θεματακια και θα καταλαβεις!!!
Επισης μπες στο Lounge cafe και δες τι γινεται εκει... εκει να δεις παρεα!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Γεια σου Πάνο καλως ηρθες!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πάνο καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα και από μένα και καλή χρονιά να 'χεις ...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πανο Καλως Ορισες και απο εδω!!!

Για τους υπολοιπους, ο Πανος ειναι ενας ΠΟΛΥ εμπειρος ενυδρειας και εχει στεισει καποια φανταστικα ενυδρεια. Εφερε καποια σπανια ψαρια, τα αναπαρηγαγε με επιτυχια και εστειλε σε πολλα μερη τις Ελλαδας. Δυστυχως εγω ο αχρηστος δεν εχω καταφερει να αυξησω τον πληθυσμο τους περαιτερω...  :sad:

----------


## daras

σε ευχαριστω για το καλωσορισμα Γιωργο! χαιρομαι που εχουμε και τα πτηνα ως αλλο ενα κοινο σημειο. κι αν θελεις κι αλλα ψαρια...μη σε νοιαζει θα βρουμε... :Happy0159:

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

Πάνω καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα.

----------


## Paul

Kαλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας πανο!!!!!καλη διαμονη!!!!!

----------


## Oneiropagida

Καλωσόρισες Πάνο και καλή διαμονή!  :Happy:

----------


## daras

Τακη, Παυλε και Φανη σας ευχαριστω κι εσας! (Φανη χρονια πολλα και για τη γιορτη σου)

----------


## Oneiropagida

> Τακη, Παυλε και Φανη σας ευχαριστω κι εσας! (Φανη χρονια πολλα και για τη γιορτη σου)


Σε ευχαριστώ  :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Αν κ λίγο καθυστερημένα, καλώς ήρθες Πάνο !!!! 

Είναι όμορφο να έρχονται στο φόρουμ άνθρωποι με αγάπη κ μεράκι, κ εσύ φαίνεται πως έχεις πολύ!*

----------


## daras

δεν υπαρχει "καθυστερηση" στις ευχες! να εισαι καλα!!!
θα τα λεμε εδω! :d

----------

